# Can't seem to use ICC profile



## Irish_PXzyan (Apr 22, 2014)

Well lads.

As some of yee know, I've recently bought a new laptop and I appear to have a slight issue that I just don't understand.

XMG have provided an ICC colour profile for this display but I see no difference at all!
I have tried changing it to other profiles and none of them have any effect on displaying colour.

I understand that ICC profiles don't work for full screen games but it's supposed to work while in windowed mode or borderless fullscreen mode? But when I do this, I notice no difference in colour and games continue to look a bit bland compared to what I'm used to! It looks the same as my older 60% gamut laptop that my gf currently owns. 

Perhaps someone could enlighten me on what to do?
Cheers lads.


----------



## FX-GMC (Apr 22, 2014)

Irish_PXzyan said:


> Well lads.
> 
> As some of yee know, I've recently bought a new laptop and I appear to have a slight issue that I just don't understand.
> 
> ...



Try the following guide (specifically the last part):



> *With Windows 7*
> 
> Save your ICC profile in the following location: \Windows\system32\spool\drivers\color
> 
> ...


----------



## Irish_PXzyan (Apr 22, 2014)

Thanks for the advice but sadly I've already tried all this and it hasn't changed anything at all 

Also it shows display 1. Generic PnP Monitor - Intel HD Graphics 4600.
Since I'm using Nvidia optimus, is this having some sort of effect that's preventing the ICC profile from loading?

I can't even change the display to Nvidia graphics as I use that for gaming and not the HD 4600.

I'm pretty sure it's to do with Intels color? is there a way to disable this?


----------



## FX-GMC (Apr 22, 2014)

Irish_PXzyan said:


> Thanks for the advice but sadly I've already tried all this and it hasn't changed anything at all
> 
> Also it shows display 1. Generic PnP Monitor - Intel HD Graphics 4600.
> Since I'm using Nvidia optimus, is this having some sort of effect that's preventing the ICC profile from loading?
> ...



Could be, I found this


> I used to have the same problem. You need to do two things to get your custom color profiles going in Win 7 with Intel chipsets. First: if you haven't done so already, go into color management (just type it into the search field on the start menu), add your profile in the 'Devices' tab if it isn't there already and then 'Set as default'. Under the 'Advanced' tab click 'Change System defaults' and a new color management window will pop up. Go into the 'advanced' tab again and tick 'Use Windows display calibration'. *For some reason the intel drivers will still override Windows tho so you'll also need to disable igfxpers.exe in the startup (use msconfig or CCleaner to change it)*.


 Source https://communities.intel.com/thread/24491


----------



## Irish_PXzyan (Apr 22, 2014)

Interestingly enough... there is no such file there??

Is there anything else that I can try??

Thanks for the links man


----------



## FX-GMC (Apr 23, 2014)

Irish_PXzyan said:


> Interestingly enough... there is no such file there??
> 
> Is there anything else that I can try??
> 
> Thanks for the links man



Here is another guide I found:

http://www.laszlopusztai.net/2011/03/12/intels-video-drivers-kill-display-calibration/


----------



## Tatty_One (Apr 23, 2014)

Irish_PXzyan said:


> Interestingly enough... there is no such file there??
> 
> Is there anything else that I can try??
> 
> Thanks for the links man


Try in task manager under "processes", just checked my works lappy which has Intel grahics and it's there.


----------



## Irish_PXzyan (Apr 23, 2014)

I reformatted the laptop last night and tested if the color profile works and low and behold it had a sudden impact! Now my colorful back round wallpaper is much more vibrant and pretty ^^

I tried for hours and hours to find a solution and I simply couldn't figure it out. I read many websites with their methods to solve the issues but nothing ever did anything and usually anything that I needed to remove or disable were not even there!

But after a reformat, all files are showing up and was able to disable them and now the ICC profiles are working and have a sudden impact on color ^^

Very pleased with this now.

Now I must figure out how to get games to use my ICC profile which appears to be impossible at the moment.. But I did read from Nvidia forums that the next update is supposed to allow fullscreen games to use ICC profile at long last!

Hopefully this is true.. Thanks for the advice lads!


----------

